# Auswirkungen eines Reiseberichts- Nachspiel der 3 Tage Tour mit der NI



## Andreas Michael (26. Mai 2002)

Nach meinem Reisebericht habe ich zunächst keinen direkten Kontakt mit der Reederei Stengel gehabt.
Ich erhielt von allen möglichen Seiten die Information, daß ich mit einer Klage zu rechnen habe. Am Freitag, den 24.05.02 war es dann soweit. Ich habe mit Frau Christa Stengel eine telefonische Aussprache gehabt. Frau Stengel hat sich in aller Form bei mir entschuldigt. Es täte ihr sehr Leid, daß wir so schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Nico gemacht haben. Damit war für mich die Geschichte abgeschlossen. Nur habe ich nicht mit Herrn Stengel gerechnet, der auf unsere Fahrt der Kapitän war. Herr Stengel hat mich vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder ich nehme im Internet meinen Bericht zurück oder er verklagt mich. Darüber hinaus erteilte er mir am 25.05.02 auf allen Schiffen der Reederei Stengel für immer Deckverbot.
Sollte ich es versuchen am 26.05.02 zu unserer Angelveranstaltung auf dem Schiff zu erscheinen, werde ich von der Polizei vom Deck entfernt. 
Es ist schon erstaunlich wie Herr Stengel- und damit wohl auch die Reederei Christa Stengel- mit Kritik umgeht. Statt die Fehler und Mängel die im Bericht beschrieben wurden aufzugreifen und für Verbesserungen zu sorgen, um so seine Marktposition zu verbessern, wurde ich als Lügner hingestellt. Wobei Herr Stengel im Gespräch selbst unbewußt Mängel zugab. Laut Herrn Stengel wären 50% des Berichtes erfunden, also stimmen auch 50%???????!!!!!!!!!. 

Nach wie vor stehen wir zu meinem Bericht, auch wenn Herr Stengel mich verklagen will, denn wir leben zum Glück in einem Rechtsstaat, wo man Tatsachen beim Namen nennen kann und darf. 

Meine Meinung ist: Kritik an den Dienstleistungen sind  nicht erwünscht,  da man sonst ja etwas verändern müßte und Veränderungen werden wohl negativ bewertet.

Andreas Michael


----------



## Clint Bestword (26. Mai 2002)

Vielleicht wäre es besser, die Mängel zuerst direkt mit der Reederei zu besprechen, anstatt hier zu posten.
So sollte es eigentlich immer sein, zuerst mit den Betroffenen die Vorfälle klären. Es ist immer schnell Porzellan zerschlagen, welches sich nur sehr schwer kitten läßt.

Nachsatz: Ich habe nichts mit der Reederei zu tun, noch kenne ich jemanden von der Reederei.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Mai 2002)

*Positiv Denken*

Moin Andreas,

*Ich habe ab Heute auch Deckverbot*


----------



## Laky (26. Mai 2002)

Hallo
Eigentlich wollte ich heute von unseren Erlebnissen auf einem Kutter, Gestern in Heiligenhafen berichten.
Aber wenn man das hier liest muß man ja fast damit rechnen verhaftet zu werden wenn man einen wahren Reisebericht verfasst ;+ 
Fakt ist, daß *wir* generell nicht mehr mit einem Kutter aus Heiligenhafen zum Angeln rausfahren werden.

MFG
Laky


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2002)

Naja, das hätte ich mir auch anders vorgestellt.
Aber immerhin weiß man jetzt, wie die Reaktion der Reederei ausfällt und kann sich zukünftig als Kunde drauf einrichten.
Ist doch auch seltsam daß bei den Stengels scheinbar der Chef was anderes sagt als die Chefin.


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Mai 2002)

@ Clint Bestword

Wir haben es versucht vor Ort, aber es war nicht möglich.


mfg 

Andreas


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Mai 2002)

@ Lake 

Bitte Liebe Angler, Laßt es nicht sooooooo Hochkochen. Es war doch nur die eine 3 Tages Tour mit der NICO, die jetzt diese konsequenzen für mich mit sich bringt. Ich werde nach wie vor gerne zum Angeln  mit Kuttern aus Heiligenhafen fahren.

Leider kommt die Reederei Christa Stengel für mich nicht mehr in frage ( Decksverbot auf allen Schiffen der Reederei Christa Stengel ), mit den anderen Schiffen wie Karoline, Südwind, Seho bin ich gerne rausgehren.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil 

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Laky (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo
Diese Geschichte ist nicht der Auslöser dafür das wir, vom Freundeskreis Verdener Meeresangler nicht mehr mit einen Kutter aus Heiligenhafen fahren wollen; sondern die Erlebnisse der letzten Fahrten mit unterschiedlichen Schiffen.
Wir sind uns in unserer Gruppe einig das die Qualität der Ausfahrten algemein gesunken, dafür aber die Kosten gestiegen sind.Wir werden uns jetzt nach Alternativen umschauen denn das Meeresangeln lassen wir uns nicht vergrätzen.

MFG
Laky


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Mai 2002)

Es ist echt schon eigenartig das sich Frau Stengel bei Dir entschuldigt und der Herr Stengel Dich verklagen will.
Getroffene Hunde bellen.
Frau Stengel hat es doch richtig erkannt wie es im Geschäft funktioniert.Nur so kann ich meine Kunden halten und mein Geschäft sauber führen.
Herr Stengel dagegen arbeitet in diesem Moment doch gegen seine Frau und ihrem Geschäft.
Wie will er Dich verklagen wenn alle anderen Mitreisenden das gleiche von dieser Reise berichten.Wer wird da wohl den kürzeren ziehen.
Über Fehler und Mängel sollte man offen diskutieren können,aber so wie sich der Herr Stengel verhält,trägt das sicher nicht zu  Gunsten der Reederei bei.
Schade eigendlich. ;+


----------



## Kalle25 (27. Mai 2002)

Einigen von den Eignern ging es wohl in den letzten Jahren zu gut und verhalten sich jetzt wie die Axt im Walde. Sollen Sie nur, sie werden schon sehen, was sie davon haben.

Beispiel Maasholm: Der Eigner der Simone hat es sich im Laufe der Zeit mit dem meisten seiner Gäste verscherzt.

Die Folge: Pleite, der Kutter ist weg und der Ausflugsdampfer gleich mit. Er selber darf nun Klinken putzen gehen. 

Man sieht also, der Markt regelt alles von selbst.

Langsam fangen einige Kutter an, über das Geschäft zu jammern, nicht nur in Holy Harbour. Sie sollen nicht Jammern, sondern ihren Service verbessern. Das hilft dann ungemein.

Die Zeiten, in denen Angler nur Geld abliefern durften und ansonsten die Klappe zu halten haben, sind vorbei. Darum nur nicht den Mund verbieten lassen.


----------



## ollidi (27. Mai 2002)

Was mich schon stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, daß die Reederei auf den Namen seiner Frau läuft.

Das sieht mir ganz danach aus, als wenn er schon einmal Pleite war und das Geschäft auf den Namen seiner Frau umgeschrieben hat. Was war hier wahrscheinlich der Grund???

Das Verhalten ist unter aller Sau. Zum Glück leben wir in einer Demokratie, in der es eine freie Meinungsäußerung gibt. 

Wenn er allen Anglern Deckverbot gibt, die mit ihm als Kapitän unzufrieden waren, kann dieses auch ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen. Wie gesagt: WENN!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2002)

Schon alles ein bißchen seltsam.
Da schreibt Andreas seinen Reisebericht mit der Kritik, untermauert durch alle Mitfahrer.
Ich habe daraufhin am 07.05. das Fax an die Reederei geschickt, mit der Bitte um Reaktion.
Worauf wochenlang nichts passierte, bis Andeas dann über seinen Vereinsvorsitzenden erfuhr, daß er bei der bereits gebuchten Vereinsveranstaltung auf einem Schiff der Reederei nicht mitfahren dürfe.
Am 25. 05. endlich bekam ich dann einen Anruf von Frau Stengel, die sich für alles entschuldigte und sagte daß Sie großes Interesse daran habe, das mit Andreas gütlich und positiv zu regeln. 
Habe darufhin den Kontakt zwischen Andreas und Frau Stengel gemacht und Sie hat sich dann ja auch bei Andreas entschuldigt und gesagt er könne selbstverständlich weiterhin mitfahren.
Und dann schießt Herr Stengel auf einmal quer mit in meinen Augen nicht nachvollziehabrer Argumentation.

Hat er sich mit seiner Frau nicht abgesprochen?
Oder sind ihm solche Absprachen egal?
An wen muß man sich bei der Reederei wenden, wenn man verläßliche Auskünfte will?

Es sieht ja wohl so aus, als ob das auch daher kommt, daß bei der Reederei nicht klar ist, wer das Sagen hat.
Schade nur, daß unter diesen internen Problemen der Reederei dann Angler (Kunden) leiden müssen.

Wenn genügend AB - Mitglieder Interesse am Hochseeangeln hätten, müßte man sich angesichts solcher Vorkommnisse ja fast mal überlegen, ob man nicht zusammenlegen sollte und einen eigenen AB - Kutter auf die Beine zu stellen. :q 

Schade daß der Seehund an der Nordsee liegt und nur 4 Leute mitnehmen kann.
Wäre sicher bei entsprechender Personenzahl eine Alternative zu den mehr oder weniger kundenfreundlichen Reedereien der Ostseeküste.


----------



## wodibo (27. Mai 2002)

Zu feige sich im AB zu äußern und dann zum Anwalt rennen. 
Das ist ne Bedienungsanleitung zu: Wie stell ich mir selber ein Bein :e


----------



## Angelwebshop (27. Mai 2002)

Bravo Wobi,

Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. 
Gruß Herbert


----------



## Supporter (27. Mai 2002)

Ich finde es Super das du den Bericht ins Board gestellt hast.Vor sollchen Personen sollte gewarnt werden.Da buckelt man sich den Rücken krumm um sich so eine Fahrt leisten zu können,freut sich auf eine schöne Tour und dann das!Du hast ja auch Zeugen,die das bestätigen,was da abgelaufen ist.Also verstehe ich nicht,was der Typ da die Welle macht.Ich finde es gut,das hier sollche Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## rueganer (27. Mai 2002)

es tut mir leid für die Reederei Stengel, wir setzen keinen Fuß mehr auf diese Schiffe, das ist endgültig, wir müssen uns nicht verarschen lassen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Mai 2002)

@ All



> wir setzen keinen Fuß mehr auf diese Schiffe, das ist endgültig, wir müssen uns nicht verarschen lassen.



meine Meinung ist: Macht den ollen Geldabzockern den Geldhahn zu und werdet selber Kapitäne und setzt Euch ganz gemütlich ins *Belly Boat*     :q  :q  :q


----------



## udorudi (27. Mai 2002)

Hey Herr Stengel, hör auf deine Frau…

Gruss aus der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg

Udo


----------



## hecht24 (27. Mai 2002)

#q #q


----------



## Frankenfischer (27. Mai 2002)

:v


----------



## Kalle (27. Mai 2002)

Ich werde ab jetzt auch die Reederei meiden,ausserdem würde ich an Andreas stelle auch nichts zurücknehmen.Soll er doch Anklage stellen der Herr Stengel.Ich weiß nur nicht was er davon hat :q  Er wird doch verlieren,wenn Recht auch Recht bleibt.
Es gibt immer noch genug Kutter auf denen eine freundschaftliche Atmosphäre herrscht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Mai 2002)

Ich bin einfach nur sprachlos. was die da treiben ist doch der Horror.
Nun weis ich gar nicht was ich machen soll. Ich habe ja bei Jo die AB Reise zum Öresund nächstes Jahr bestellt. Am liebsten würde ich stornieren aber das kann und will ich Jo nicht antuen, es sei denn wir stornieren alle geschlossen um der Bande einen Denkzettel zu verpassen.
Auf jeden Fall ist das Verhalten der Familie absolut unakzebtabel. Das kann und darf nicht sein. Ich hoffe die merken bald was sie davon haben.


----------



## Superingo (27. Mai 2002)

Die Zeit der Kundenunfreundlichkeit sollte langsam vorbei sein. Wer das nicht kapiert sollte und muß Pleite gehen!
Eine Stornierung einer Reise schafft da schon ein wenig Nachhilfe


----------



## Babydorsch (27. Mai 2002)

Das ist ja echt der Hammer!!!
*Stengel nein danke* !!!  :r


----------



## Pete (27. Mai 2002)

Ja, Jörg..ich befinde mich in einer ähnlichen Zwickmühle...
zum einen, weil ich die Tour mitangeschoben habe und ich mir- auf eignene Erfahrungen fußend- mir eigentlich ein gutes Bild von der &quot;Seho&quot; vor Ort (Öre) hab machen können.
Zum einen kann ich nicht verstehen, warum die Familie Stengel hier nicht Geschlossenheit demonstriert und sich auf eine gütige Weise mit AM einigt...
Ich habe durch persönliche Gespräche mit Mirko, dem Sohn und Schiffsführer der &quot;Seho&quot; erfahren, dass man dort eigentlich auf gegenseitiges Vertrauen und Familientradition setzt...also ohne viel reisserische Werbung und kommerzielle Umgangsformen...Das, so Mirko, habe sich bisher immer positiv ausgezahlt...Die Gäste seien aus der Erfahrung heraus immer gerne wiedergekommen.
Zum anderen will ich nicht ausschließen, dass sich bis zu unserem geplanten Törn die Wogen wieder geglättet haben. Denn man sollte vielleicht auch sehen, dass die Fa. Stengel bisher eigentlich einen recht guten Ruf unter den Anglern besaß...(Im Übrigen: ihr Bordies selbst hattet mir damals den Tip mit Stengels gegeben, als ich nach einem zuverlässigen
Schiff für einen Öretörn anfragte) 
Beiträge derer, die sich hier berechtigt aufregen und nach Lösungen suchen, kann ich gut verstehen, doch finde ich manche ´&quot;Wutbrennies&quot; sowie dazugehörige Äußerungen  einiger Kerbenschläger einfach plattmacherisch, zumal ich vermute, dass ein Teil derer noch kein einziges Mal mit den Stengels auf See waren...Solche Leute finde ich zum 
Kotzen...Das musste jetzt auch ml raus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2002)

Weiß nicht ob Du mich damit meinst Pete, ich war mit Seho und Karoline schon öfter unterwegs und auch zufrieden und habe deswegen auch den Kontakt hergestellt.
Was mich allerdings sehr stört ist die Reaktion der Reederei bzw. von Willi Stengel.
Das hat nix mit dem zu tun was man normalerweise unter Kundenbetreuung oder Behandlung von Beschwerden versteht und kann oder sollte in meinen Augen (trotz meiner guter Erfahrungen mit den anderen Schiffen der Reederei) so nicht hingenommen werden.


----------



## Pete (28. Mai 2002)

Nee, Tommy, dich kann ich ja wohl nicht meinen...Du versuchst alles, um einzulenken und zu schlichten...Hut ab vor deinem Engangement...Das ging eher an die Trittbrettfahrer und Senfauskipper...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2002)

Bescheid und danke Pete!


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Mai 2002)

@ Pete 

Ich habe auch immer gute erfahrungen mit der Seho, Karoline, Südwind gemacht und viel spass gehabt bin gerne dort mitgefahren, ich war auch der Meinung das mein Bericht unmissverständlich ist, denn dieser bezog sich ausdrücklich nur auf die NICO und nicht auf die anderen Schiffe der Reederei.

Das es nun so ausgegangen ist für mich, damit habe ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet, aber ich kann und muss wohl damit leben.

in diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## Mr_Woobler (28. Mai 2002)

*Mund verbieten ?*

Moin,
merkwürdige Geschäftsstrategie der Reederei Stegel. Ich bin der Meinung das wir uns auf keinen Fall den Mund verbieten lassen dürfen. Vorausgesetzt die Kritik ist, sowie bei Andreas begründet und haltbar. Ich denke das diese Foren wo Gleichgesinnte Meinungs- und Gedanken Austausch betreiben gut Instrumente sind um auf den Markt einzuwirken um, und das sollte von allen Beteiligten (auch Reedereien) das Ziel sein eine maximale Qualität zu fördern.
Noch Mal wir dürfen uns von Maßnahmen wie Verklagen und Decksverbot nicht in unserer Meinungsfreiheit beeinträchtigen lassen, weil sonst ein solches Forum wie das AB viel an Wert verlieren würde,wenn nur noch positive Erlebnisse veröffentlicht werden.

Ich für meine Verhältnisse werde die ganze Kuttergeschichte in Heiltown weiter beobachten und über die Reederei Stegel noch einmal Nachdenken.
Das es auch anders geht habe zwei Ausfahrten am 24.05 u. 27.05 mit der Reederei Nagel gezeigt klasse Gesamteindruck , gute Fänge das einzige was mich stört ist das man noch so früh aufstehen kann, die besten Plätze sind immer schon vergeben.


Gruß, Mr.Woobler


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Kutterfreunde!
..um es gleich zu sagen: Ich gehöre (nicht) mehr dazu. Es
gibt da einige Dinge, die ich nicht verstehe. Aber das ist
was anderes.
Ich finde es aber richtig, das hier gute und schlechte Er-
fahrungen bekanntgegeben werden. Wir sind alle keine Kinder
mehr und man muß sich nicht immer selbst die Finger verbren-
nen um zu begreifen, was &quot;heiß&quot; bedeutet.
Insofern finde ich gerade dein Hinweis zuletzt, nähmlich auf
die stets besetzten Plätze, auch wichtig. Warum tut ihr euch
nicht mal zusammen und veranlasst, dass die Redereien die Plätze durchnumerieren und entweder bei Buchung gleich ver-
geben oder während der ( sowieso langen ) Ausfahrt verlosen.
Es ist echt frustrierend, wenn man irgendwo fern der Küste
schon Nachst um 1.00 Uhr losfährt, dann 2 Stunden vor Ab-
fahrt völlig fertig ankommt und dann die besten Plätze durch
Besenstiele blockiert vorfindet, während sich die Herren der
Stiele noch im Bett wälzen! :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2002)

Wenn ich Reeder wäre würde ich sogar noch weiter gehen: Es gibt ja genügend Angler die unbedingt einen der Plätze an Bug oder Heck (zu Recht) wünschen.
Ne kleine Mischkalkulation, die Plätze nummerieren und die Bug/Heckplätze etwas teuerer, die anderen etwas günstiger verkaufen, schon könnte keiner mehr meckern.
Aber dann müßten die Reedereien ja richtige Reservierungslisten führen und man kann auch nicht so leicht während der Urlaubersaison ein paar Leutchen mehr mitnehmen.
Wird also wahrscheinlich eheer nix draus werden.


----------



## udorudi (28. Mai 2002)

spontane Reaktionen gehören für mich auch in das Board…
…die Mischung macht doch das Board aus.
Schwamm drüber Leute, ihr seid echt Knorke :m :m :m  


Gruss aus der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg

Udo


----------



## hecht24 (28. Mai 2002)

> ihr seid echt Knorke


was dat denn?
muss hier jetzt die ferkelfahndung aktiv werden?


----------



## udorudi (28. Mai 2002)

alles kannst du machen – aber nur das nicht:q :q :q 
…is doch een Bärliner Ausdruck/ ist alles Okay, dufte, klasse, in Ordnung und so

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## Pete (28. Mai 2002)

@ lengalenga....
ganz so hab ich mich ja wohl nicht ausgedrückt...
Wenn du genau gelesen hast, haben Leute hier auf dem Board von der Reedereien noch vor einiger Zeit geschwärmt und mir entsprechende Tips gegeben...Über das, was hier mit A.M. passiert ist, kann ich mir bisher nur ein Bild machen, dass sich allein durch seine Aussagen rekrutiert...
Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich A.M. nicht Glauben schenke, es wird schon heftig was vorgefallen sein, dass es so nicht hinzunehmen gilt...Aber ob die Auseinandersetzung hier über das Board laufen sollte, bitte ich dabei zu überdenken...
Schließlich erzeugen einige mit ihrer Äußerung eine ausgesproche Hass-Stimmung gegen die Reederei...Leute, die doch letztlich nichts mit der Sache/ dem Streit zu tun haben...Und das meine ich mit &quot;Trittbrettfahrern&quot;. 
Man muss nicht immer zu alles und allem seine &quot;Haudrauf-Meinung&quot; im Board offen kundtun, vor allem , wenn dies so oder so ähnlich schon von einigen Vorrednern zur Sprache gekommen ist...ich wünschte mir da manchmal mehr Konstruktivität...


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute! Eine Frage was heist das mit den Besestielen,bedeutet das etwa dass da Plätze reserviert werden, von Leuten die noch in der Koje liegen? Denen würde ich das Ding aber in den Arsch rammeln!Über sowas würde ich mich mehr aufregen, als über schlechten Kartoffelsalat mit Bockwurst.Wieder ein Grund mehr nicht mit einem Kutter zu fahren.Erster Grund   :v  Gruss Knurrhahn


----------



## hecht24 (28. Mai 2002)

das is gang und gebe mit den platzreservieren.


----------



## ralle (28. Mai 2002)

Ich glaube das was da mit der Reederei Stengel jetzt passiert ist kann morgen auf einem anderen Kahn welcher jetzt noch in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wird auch passieren.
Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht jeder Tag wie der andere . Jeder ist mal mies drauf usw. Natürlich sollte man sich das im Umgang mit Kunden (auch Angler sind welche) verkneifen.

Aber jetzt alles was schlecht ist an Kutterfahrten der Reederei Stengel zukommen zu lassen finde ich nicht in Ordnung.  Wenn es berechtigte Gründe zur Klage gibt würde ich auf jeden Fall weiter den Kontakt mit der Familie Stengel suchen um diese Sache bis zum Ende zu klären.
Ich finde es schon befremdlich von der Fa. Stengel einfach ein Decksverbot auszusprechen ohne wirklich der Sache auf den Grund gegangen zu sein.
Auch ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit den Schiffen der o.g. Reederei machen können und habe auch die Seho  als Top-Schiff für unsere Boardtour im März 2003 empfohlen und ich glaube das wird auch so bleiben. Wir können uns ja selber vom Service und Umgangston überzeugen.


----------



## Tiffy (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Pete,

ich finde es schon wichtig das man seine Meinung im Board frei schreiben kann. Es ist nicht so schön wenn man dann Angst haben muss ein &quot;Trittbrettfahrer oder Senfauskipper&quot; zu sein. 

Ich hab zu diesem Thema noch nichts geschrieben weil ich nicht so viel hier lese. Ich geh eigendlich nie Kutterangeln. ( Außer mit Boardies, war echt Klasse #6 ).

Ich setze jetzt mal voraus das Anderas Michael auch darüber Berichtet hätte wenn er einen besonders guten Service auf dem Kutter gehabt hätte. Wie von vielen Boardis eigendlich schon oft gepostet wenn was positiv war. Und auch da gibt es Postings die dann von &quot;Trittbrettfahrern und Senfauskippern&quot; geschrieben werden um sich mit dem Verfasser zu freuen oder um die eigene Anerkennung für das Erlebte auszudrücken u.s.w...

Mir scheint das die Firma Stengel sehr sehr fair von Andreas und Thomas behandelt worden ist. Die Dinge die sich dort jetzt zugetragen haben sind doch durch mehrere Zeugen bestätigt. Ich sehe keinen Grund an der Wahrheit dieses Berichts zu zweifeln. 

Ich als bekennender &quot;Trittbrettfahrer und Senfauskipper&quot; finde es ganz unglaublich was dort passiert ist. Eine Diskussion mit einem Kunden kann man gewinnen, den Kunden hat man für immer verloren. Und wenn man Pech hat dann kennt der Kunde Leute denen er das erzählt.( Schlechte Erfahrungen werden überings 10mal mehr erzählt wie gute Erfahrungen ) Es dauert in der Regel ca. 7 Jahre bis ein schlechtes Image wieder in ein gutes geändert ist. Sowas kann eine Firma ruinieren. Und ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher das die Angler die wirklich Wert auf optimalen Service legen, bereit sind ein bisschen mehr dafür zu zahlen.

Liebe Firma Stengel,

wer nicht mit der Zeit geht...........der geht mit der Zeit.


----------



## Pete (28. Mai 2002)

> Hr Stengel bräuchte doch nur über seinen Schatten zu springen und schon wär alles vom Tisch.



Genau das hätte ich einfach erwartet...Weiss der Deibel, was den jetzt wieder reitet...Altersstarrsinn kanns doch wohl noch nicht sein... Es scheint eher so zu sein, dass manche Angel-Unternehmer sich in ihrer Rolle als &quot;Unterhalter&quot; und &quot;Servicedienstleister&quot; noch nicht verstehen...denn mehr ist die Kutterangelei doch letztlich nicht. Und da sollte mir jede konstruktive Kritik meiner Kunden recht und billig sein...


----------



## brockmaster (28. Mai 2002)

Die Fa. Stengel kennt jetzt zumindest jeder hier im Board. Ist doch auch was! :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. Mai 2002)

Hehe Angler / trittbrettfahrer/senfauskipper :q  :q  :q 

Ich glaub das ihr immer auf die Reederei ansprecht ist so wohl nicht ganz richtig , auch wenn die Reederei verantwortlich ist für ihre Kapitäne.
Ich habe lediglich ein Reisebericht ins Board gestellt der wohl sehr viel aufmerksamkeit und vielleicht auch das eine oder andere übel was so passiert ist etwas Stärker hervor gehoben hat, aber man darf wohl nicht vergessen das die anderen Kapitäne von der Reederei zumindest mir gegenüber immer fair gewesen sind.

Ich sage hier nochmals das ich mit der Seho, Karoline , Südwind nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, dies sage ich jetzt nicht um einzulenken sondern weil das so ist.

Auch wenn mir der Herr Stengel ein Decksverbot erteilt hat auf allen Schiffen der Reederei, so kann und will ich nicht schlecht von den anderen Schiffen reden, dieser Reisebericht bezieht sich einzig und allein auf die NICO.


mfg

Andreas Michael :a


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Mai 2002)

@ Andreas Michael

Ich glaube das es auch viele Member so gelesen haben.
Du hattest es ja schon mehrmals eindeutig gepostet.
Es ist aber gut das hier im Board über solche nicht akzeptablen Dinge offen diskutiert wird.
Nur so können Angler,sowie Reedereien miteinander den Service auf vielen Kuttern (nicht nur auf der Nico der Fa.Stengel)verbessern.
Auch unter uns Anglern gibt es Leute die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen auf Kuttern.
Ein offenes und ehrliches miteinander,bringt sowohl für uns Angler,als auch für die Reedereien mehr als jeder überflüssige Streit.
Wir sind auf die Reedereien angewiesen,sie aber genauso auf uns.
Darum sollten wir auch tollerant miteinander umgehen.

Ich hoffe das die Fa.Stengel hier noch einlenkt und ihr Euch gütig einigt und gut isses.


----------



## Seehund (29. Mai 2002)

Hallo hier auf dieser Seite,

der Seehund ist von einer Mehrtagesreise zurück und konnte die Postings hier im Board auf See nicht verfolgen.

Um so erstaunter war ich, als ich auf hoher See einen Anruf von Herrn Stengel bekam, der mich als Nestbeschmutzer beschimpfte, mit Klage drohte, und meinte das Finanzamt aufzufordern meine Geschäftssituation in bezug auf unregelmäßigkeiten zu überprüfen wenn ich mein Posting zu diesem Reisebericht nicht sofort wiederrufe!!!!! :q 

Da ich mit den Filmleuten schon Hektik genung an Bord hatte, bat ich um Verständnis, da mir der Wortlaut meines Postings nicht mehr geläufig war, die Sache bis heute ruhen zu lassen.

Heute werde ich der Rederei Stengel ein Schreiben zusenden, welches ich auch hier im Board veröffentlichen werde. Ich halte die Vorgehensweise des Herrn Stenel für unbesonnen und merkwürdig. Man kann so oder so mit Kritiken umgehen, aber mir auf Grund eines Postings drohen ist schon ein starkes Stück. :e 

Bald mehr.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2002)

@ Seehund: Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein,oder?
Der Herr Stengel scheint sich schon nicht mehr nur ins Abseits zu stellen, der scheint von allen guten Geistern verlassen zu sein.


----------



## Andreas Michael (29. Mai 2002)

@ Seehund

Und ich dachte das war ein scherz, wie ich das in Heiligenhafen gehört habe das Er dich verklagen will.

mfg 

Andreas :a


----------



## ralle (29. Mai 2002)

:c Das bewältigen einer Kritik scheint ja beim Herrn Stengel Ausmaße anzunehmen welche er sich vieleicht gar nicht richtig überlegt hat. :c 

Es scheint ihn wohl der  :r geritten zu haben mit dem Finanzamt zu drohen.
Ich war ja bis jetzt der Meinung das wir unsere Öre-Tour mit der Seho doch machen sollten . Aber unter diesen Umständen sollten wir doch schon mal nach Alternativen ausschau halten.
Mir würde es zwar für den Mirko leid tun aber so ein stures,total überzogenes und unnachsichtiges Verhalten von seitens der Fa. Stengel kann man  schlecht tolerieren!!
Wenn man mit dem Finanzamt droht ist das schon die unterste Schublade die man ziehen kann!!


----------



## wodibo (29. Mai 2002)

> Aber unter diesen Umständen sollten wir doch schon mal nach Alternativen ausschau halten.



Unterschreibe ich #6

@all

Ich bin viele Jahre mit einer bekannten Reederei aus Cuxhafen gefahren. So konnte ich auch merken wie sich der Service und das Niveau von Jahr zu Jahr verschlechterte.
Es ist egal mit welcher Reederei ich fahre - nach knapp 800 km Anfahrt möchte ich Angeln und einen ordentlichen Rahmen dazu haben. Ist dies nicht gewährleistet, dann komme ich nicht wieder. 
Ich bin selber Dienstleister aber solche Kanonen wie Herr Stengel kann ich mir nicht leisten.

@Pete

wenn ich hier einen Beitrag zum Gebahren des Herrn Stengel oder einer anderen Reederei reinstelle, dann gehe ich davon aus, das er auch von denen gelesen wird (das Hr. Stengel hier liest, steht für mich fest). Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, das diese Beiträge als konstruktive Kritik und Anregung verstanden werden. Wer dann aber so reagiert, braucht sich nicht zu wundern wenn er solche Postings lesen muß. Eine Ausfahrt mit Hr. Stengel kommt für mich nicht in Frage (Ausnahme: meine bereits zugesagte Ausfahrt mit dem AB). Ich weiß ja nicht wann er mal wieder einen schlechten Tag hat und dann sind 800 km einfach zu weit....


----------



## Kalle25 (29. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin,

das wird ja richtig interessant. Man fragt sich unwillkürlich, was in den Herrn gefahren ist.

Ich bin richtig gespannt wie es weitergeht. Ich bitte alle Beteiligten um Bereichterstattung und lasst alle Polemik weg.


----------



## Nordlicht (29. Mai 2002)

aber vorsicht, ich glaube wenn jemand an deck der schiffe sagt das er member im anglerboard ist, ist wohl dicke luft beim kapitän angesagt...........


----------



## Hummer (29. Mai 2002)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr habt...

Die Reederei Stengel bietet laut ihrer homepage &quot;Angeln in familiärer Atmosphäre&quot; - in manchen Familien geht es halt so zu!  :q  :q  :q 

Wie wohl erst die &quot;Vergnügungs- und Gesellschaftsfahrten mit Niveau&quot; aussehen...:z 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Pete (29. Mai 2002)

Mein Vorschlag: Lasst uns den geplanten Törn im März hier aus der  Diskussion raushalten....Diejenigen, die es betrifft, haben ja signalisiert, dass sie zu ihrer Zusage stehen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Mai 2002)

Hochseeangeln von Heiligenhafen meide ich schon seit Jahren. Besonders die Firma Stengel!!!Hochseeangeln in Heiligenhafen ist reine Abzocke. Fahre verstärkt von kleinen Häfen im Osten raus. Da fängt man noch seinen Fisch und die Kapitäne geben sich dort wirklich mühe!

Gegen die festgemachten Besenstiele, alten Rutenteile, Schläuche ect. gibt es einfache Abhilfe. Nehme immer ein Messer, ein Seidenschneider und im Auto habe habe ich noch eine  Bolzenschneider. Wenn ich um 3 oder um 3:30 Uhr morgens auf dem Schiff bin und dort sind irgendwelche Teile an den besten Stellen befestigt, werden diese fachmännisch entsorgt. Wenn dann 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt die Besitzer dieser Utensilien meinen Platz einnehmen wollen, habe ich meine 2 Zentner und einen großen Basebalschläger als Gegenargument zubieten. Bisher brauchte ich noch nie meinen Platz räumen.:q  

@ Mikefish

Gebe nicht soviele Tips zum eigen BBKapitän. Willst Du jeden Tag die ganzen Hochseeangler aus Heiligenhafen mit dem BB auf und um Fehmarn haben. Das sind paar hundert Angler. Willst dann paar hundert Angler mit dem BB in Katharienhof, Staberhuk, Dazendorf oder in Dahmeshöved antreffen:v 

Nee, nee das wollen wir dioch nicht! :q


----------



## Supporter (29. Mai 2002)

Kenne diesen Hr.Stengel nicht,und habe auch noch keine Kuttertouren unternommen.Möchte trotzdem sagen,was ich darüber denke(obwohl es vielleicht einige stört).Wollte immer mal eine Kutterfahrt unternehmen,wenn es sich mit dem Urlaub an der See verbinden lässt.Nur,wenn man das so liesst,finde ich es reine Abzocke(obwohl es bestimmt auch noch klasse Kutter gibt)Ich werde es mir jedenfalls gründlich überlegen an so einer Tagesfahrt o.ä. teilzunehmen.Da gehe ich doch dann lieber an die Brandung(auch wenn ich nix fange,Hauptsache es hat Spass gemacht)als wenn ich mir den ganzen Urlaub versauen lasse.Verstehe diesen Stengel auch nicht so ganzachte immer der Kunde ist König.Möchte nur mal wissen,was in dem seinen Kopf so vorgeht,jeder ist doch heute auf sein Geld angewiesen.Wie gesagt,bin noch nie mit einem Kutter losgewesen,ist halt nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema.Und die darf ich ja hier ja wohl schreiben ohne das es mir einer übel nimmt.


----------



## Kalle (29. Mai 2002)

Ich denke mal, das nimmt dir hier auch keiner Übel.
Und wenn du in der Nähe mal Urlaub machst,dann fahre ruhig einmal mit einem Kutter raus,um seber festzustellen wie es da so zugeht.Es sind alles Wahrheiten, die bis jetzt geschrieben wurden.
Und wie gesagt,Ausnahmen gibt es immer wieder.
Nur was in dem Herrn Stengels Köpfchen jetzt vorgeht, versteht wohl keiner von uns hier.#c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Mai 2002)

@ BBAngler

Stimmt !!  
Aber das machen die meisten Kutterangler sowieso nicht, weil es auf dem BB kein Bierausschank gibt! :q  :q  :q 

Wie oft hat man sowas gesehen, wie sie torkelnt über Deck sich vollkotzend........:v    *NEIN* , das mach ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit. Pfui!


----------



## hecht24 (30. Mai 2002)

> weil es auf dem BB kein Bierausschank gibt!


 :q  :q 
das ist noch ne marktluecke.
is auch besser nix zu trinken denn wo will man dann zum p..... hin


----------



## Maddin (30. Mai 2002)

@Hecht
BB-Katheter ;+  :q


----------



## forellenkoenig (1. Juni 2002)

*Kutter*

Hallo Leute
Ich finde es natürlich auch nicht gut was da Abgelaufen ist,trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das man das schiff nicht meiden sollte sondern seine erfahrungen auf dem schiff selber machen sollte.Viele leute haben mir gesagt fahre nicht mit der MS Nordland raus (die liegt in kiel Strande)kein platz an board,schlechter servies,nun fahre ich schon seit 2 jahren mit diesem schiff und bin sehr zufrieden.

Viele grüße

 Der Forellenkoenig


----------



## Seehund (1. Juni 2002)

Hier meldet sich nochmal der Seehund zu diesem Thema,

wie schon Berichtet wurde ich ja auch von Herrn Stengel per Telefon in dieser Angelegenheit angesprochen. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, Herrn Stengel einen freundlichen Brief und meine Stellungnahme zu seinem Verhalten zu schreiben. Davon werde ich jetzt absehen, weil ich es einmal aus Zeitgründen im Augenblick nicht schaffen werde, zweitens mir die Reaktion bzw. Verhalten des Herrn Stengel zu Dumm ist und nicht meinem Niveau entspricht.

Ich rate hier nochmal jedem Angler, der mit den erkauften Leistungen eines Angelkutters nicht zufrieden ist dagegen an zu gehen und notfalls entsprechenden Rechtsbeistand zu hilfe zu nehmen.

Die Rederei Stengel hat es in der vorliegenden Situation leider nicht verstanden mit Kritiken in der öffentlichkeit umzugehen. Dieses kann unterschiedliche Ursachen haben. Wer Herrn Stengel wie ich am Telefon erlebt hat, macht sich sein eigenes Bild davon. Anstatt das Medium Internet für sich zu nutzen, wurde für die Rederei warscheinlich das Gegenteil erreicht. Ich kann nur sagen: Schade eigentlich :q 

Möge die Rederei mit dem Verhalten von Herrn Stengel glücklich werden oder nicht. Sollte Herr Stengel einen Rechtsstreit wegen meines Postings auf den besagten Reisebericht hin auslösen wollen, sehe ich diesem mit Gelassenheit entgegen. Frei nach dem Zitat:&quot;Was kümmerts die Eiche wenn die S.... sich an ihr scheuern!

Die von Herrn Stengel angedrohten Denuzierungen und Drohungen sind mir einfach zu dumm und zeugen von wenig menschlicher Reife. Egal wie viel Lebenserfahrung Herr Stengel bereits haben mag.

Hallo Angler und Kutterfahrer, laßt Euch nicht provozieren, verhaltet Euch an Bord der Schiffe korrekt und besteht auf Eure Rechte aus dem eingegangenen Vertrag, hervorgerufen durch das Lösen des Fahrtickets auf den Angelkuttern.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernhard Höppener


----------



## anguilla (4. Juni 2002)

Ich habe mir erst jetzt mal alles zu diesem Thema durchgelesen und kann, auch aus eigener Erfahrung, nur eines dazu sagen: Sobald man mit der erbrachten Leistung nicht zufrieden ist und der Käpt?n bzw. die Reederei zu keinen Kompromissen bereit sind, dann müssen diese Kutter boykottiert werden. Wir, alle Angler, sind die Kunden. Von uns leben diese Leute und das müssen sie einfach begreifen!!! Wir erwarten einfach für das nicht gerade geringe Entgelt eine ansprechende Leistung. Das ist schließlich überall so. Ich habe öfters den Eindruck gehabt, man muß den Kutterkapitänen noch dankbar sein, das sie uns mitnehmen!!! Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein! Ich denke, wenn die Angler auch mal wegbleiben, regelt sich der Markt von selbst und nur die wirklich guten Kutter bleiben übrig.
Ich für meinen Teil habe mich, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, vom Kutterangeln verabschiedet. Ich fühlte mich stets zu sehr von der &quot;Laune&quot; des Käpt?ns abhängig. Da fahre ich lieber einmal mehr nach Norge!!!


Petri
anguilla


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Juni 2002)

*genau*

@angi,

da stimme ich Dir zu. Ich habe mich von den Kuttern auch zurückgezogen, zum einen wegen der Abhängigkeit und zum anderen wegen begrenzten Raum und geringer Angelzeit.

Wie oft bin ich im Monat 300 Km gefahren umsonst, der Hafen im Nebel - Kutter darf nicht raus. Starker Wind abbruch, aber bezahlt. Besenstiele an der Reeling - ja um 3:00 Uhr Morgens war ich der erste Anwesende, aber hatte den 20 Platz an Bord, usw.

Natürlich muß jeder auf einem Kutter seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln, aber gerade Sportfreunde die 500 Km und mehr zur Küste Tigern müssen, brauchen dafür erstens Jahre jeden Kutter auszuprobieren und zweitens jagen sie viel Geld zum Schornstein raus, wenn die Fahrt für die Katz war. Bis sie dann irgendwann mal einen Top Kutter finden.


----------



## anguilla (5. Juni 2002)

so ist es!

zumal, für mich sind einmal Kutterangeln hin und zurück locker 1000km!!!!
bin zwar zumeist mind. zwei Tage rausgefahren, aber teilweise mit drei Dorschen nach Hause gekommen...

ein guter Fang in der Ostsee hängt dafür einfach von zuvielen, nicht vorher kalkulierbaren Faktoren ab.

Petri
anguilla


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. Juni 2002)

@ FFt Webmaster 
Nicht rausfahren wg schlechtwetter und trotzdem bezahlen, wo gibts denn sowas  . Bisher gabs immer Geld retour bei allen mir bekannten Reedereien. Lediglich einmal in holland hat sich der Reeder nur auf einen Gutschein fürs nächste mal eingelassen, aber nur weil er wegen wetterverschlechterung nach einer Stunde Fahrt abbrach, und somit schon etwas geleistet hatte.
Bitte um angabe der Reederei!

@ all
Weiterhin bin ich der Ansicht, wenn ich ein Boot chartere, dann hab ich das Hausrecht für den Aufenthaltsraum (und nicht nur den). 
Sollte ich weiterhin nicht mit dem Service zufrieden sein (wäre auf der nico mit sicherheit so, wenn es sich wie geschrieben zugetragen hat) und sich auch nach Rücksprache nichts ändern, wird die tour nach entsprechender Androhung!!! abgebrochen und der Reeder auf  Schadensersatz verklagt. Denn 1850 Teuro + Anfahrtkosten + Urlaubsverlust für ne Gesundheitsschädigung zu Berappen kann man niemandem zumuten.
Dafür ist es hier vermutlich leider zu spät.

Ich persönlich fahre nicht mehr von Scheinheiligenhafen, denn der Service ist teilweise unter aller sau, bei nicht vollbelegten chartern Strafabgaben, man darf keine eigenen Speisen und getränke mitbringen, (Sehr witzig für Diabetiker, Moslems, Vegetarier und Allergiker) nur Flensburger Pferdepisse und schlechte Fangergebnisse lassen mich auf andere Deutsche Häfen,(u.a. Laboe) wo die Reeder kompromissbereiter (und freundlicher) sind oder gleich nach Holland (wo es das ganze Theater überhaupt nicht gibt) ausweichen.
Von Heiligenhafen aus haben wir damals mit Stengel allerdings noch mit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
(frei nach dem motto: unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König)

@ alle &quot;ich finde immer was zu Meckern&quot;-Typen :e 
Man sollte aber auch nicht zu Pingelig sein, und wer sichs gleich zu Beginn mit der Manschaft wg. schlechtem Benehmen Verscherzt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenns aus dem Wald auch so zurückruft.


Tight lines
Holgi


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. Juni 2002)

*nö*

Moin GF,
(Herzlich Willkommen im Board)



> Starker Wind abbruch, aber bezahlt


Abbruch erfolgte nach 1,5 Stunden Ausfahrt, nachdem der Kutter sich das erstemal zum driften Quer stellen wollte, meinte der Kapitän &quot;Sorry, Abbruch&quot;, dann wieder rein in den Hafen und gut wars. Geld gab es nicht zurück, &quot;Ihr wolltet es ja versuchen, wegen euch habe ich Sprit verfahren&quot;.

Die Reederei werde ich aber nicht nennen. Dieses Erlebnis und andere trugen dazu bei, daß ich mich mehr und mehr von den Kuttern zurückzog. Sowas erfolgt nicht von Heute auf Morgen, sondern im laufe der Zeit. Dieses spezielle Erlebnis liegt einige Jahre zurück, stellt also nicht mehr das aktuelle Verhalten der Reederei dar. Aber es ist eben aus meiner Erfahrungszeit.

Gruß Marco


----------



## rueganer (18. Juni 2002)

Diese ewigen Streitereien mit den Kapitänen hat man so langsam satt. Jedes seriöse Unternehmen hat allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen, auch AGB genannt, in denen Leistungen und Ersatzleistungen klar definiert sind. Reedereien sind auch, wie jeder selbständige Käpitän Unternehmer, aber bisher habe ich noch keine AGB zu Gesicht bekommen. Bei der Masse Leute die wir mittlerweile im AB sind, könnte man auch in Richtung dieser Unternehmer Druck ausüben, die in unserer Kutterliste aufgeführten Kutter anzusprechen uns doch mal Ihre AGB bzw. Leistungsverzeichnisse zu schicken, damit sie im AB jeden Boardie und Gästen zugänglich sind und man sich vor Ort drauf berufen kann, falls es Probleme gibt. Ich rede da jetzt nicht vom Wetter und vom Wind.

Das sollte doch möglich sein und ich würde da gerne mitwirken.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (18. Juni 2002)

*Guter*

Moin,

daß ist ein echt guter Vorschlag. :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. Juni 2002)

Ein echt guter Vorschlag habe mir darüber noch garkeine gedanken gemacht, Super die Idee

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2002)

Jepp, gute Idee.


----------



## rueganer (18. Juni 2002)

habe heute zu diesem Thema schon einige Kutter angerufen mit der Bitte mir AGB und Leistungsverzeichnisse mit aktuellen Preisen zu schicken, einer hat sofort zugesagt, meine Adresse und Faxnummer verlangt, den anderen mußte ich meine Adresse aufdrängeln, mal sehen was passiert. Ich bleibe da stur wie ein Panzer am Ball.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2002)

Laß Dirs am besten per Email schicken, dann muß man nicht alles abtippen um es in die Kutterliste einzubauen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Juni 2002)

@FFT Also wenn ihr auf Ausfahrt bestanden habt, dann geht das schon i.o. ich dachte es wäre Gar nichts passiert.

Das mit den AGB ist eigentlich eine gute idee, denn dann weiss jeder woran er ist, aber!!!
1. damit AGB&acute;s überhaupt rechtliche Relevanz haben, müssen Sie ganz bestimmten Anforderungen bezügl. Aushang, inhalt... bis hin zur Schriftgröße haben. Kein witz!
Die meissten der AGB&acute;s von kleineren Unternehmen sind völlig nichtig! Weiterhin kann man sich durch Mündliche absprachen über AGB&acute;s hinwegsetzen und das Beweisst mal!
2. Bei AGB&acute;s hat man immer die Gefahr das einem der Kapitän/die Reederei einem wieder dinge aufoktruiert die man gar nicht möchte.

Daher ganz großer Tip an alle Kutterbucher: eine Auftragsbestätigung verlangen!!! auch bei einzelbuchern.
Diese muß! in Deutschland auf verlangen ausgestellt werden.
Zur Not reicht ein Fax. Und bisher hat jeder mit dem ich zu tun hatte nach hinweis auf schlechte erfahrungen(800km und kutter trotz Buchung belegt)auch eine AB Geschickt.

Bei Charter muss man sogar darauf bestehen eine schriftlich zugeschickt zu bekommen. Und zwar mit allem, was vorher mit dem Reeder ausgehandelt wurde. Wie z.B. spezielles Essen/Bier, Preis, Stornogebühren, Unterbelegungsabgaben, Angelpapiere, Köder, Aufenthaltsraumnutzung, Angelzeit und was einem sonst noch so einfallen Könnte.
Ohne eine entsprechende AB Buche ich den Bus noch nicht, und kommt sie nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen, ruf ich noch mal an.
Mach ich übrigens auch bei den entsprechenden Bus und Hotelbuchungen. sonst erlebt man dabei nämlich auch die lustigsten Überraschungen a la Nichtraucherbus und Frühstück nicht vor 8:00 Uhr.

Mit derartigen Verträgen ist man (ausser Schlechtwetter) vor allem Ärger sicher, denn auch der Starrköpfigste Kapitän wird sich hüten eine Schadensersatzklage zu riskieren.

Das hört sich jetzt hart an, aber als Selbständiger Unternehmer erlebt man die dollsten Sachen und ausserdem muss das BWL-Studium ja auch zu irgendwas nütze sein.

Just Monsters
Holgi


----------



## Clint Bestword (18. Juni 2002)

Die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) würde ich noch von einem Verbraucherschutzverein prüfen lassen. Die sind darauf immer ganz wild.  :q 

Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## sandro (23. Juni 2002)

es ist schon traurig, was man manchmal lesen muß! :c 
ich frage mich, wer bezahlt denn für den service? wer erhält denn sozusagen die arbeitsplätze? und wenn dann so
etwas einem geschieht.....! na ja, ich habe meinen festen kutter in heiligenh. und bin mit diesem auch zufrieden. schlechte erfahrungen habe ich allerdings auch schon da oben gemacht, was dazu führte, dass ich anzeige erstattete. aber was soll es - die gemüter erhitzen sich und am ende kommt nix bei raus! ich habe meinen kutter, dem bleibe ich nun treu und aus! 

PS: natürlich werde ich nicht schleichwerbung betreiben und schon garnicht werde ich den kutter erwähnen, wo der kapitän
ein richtiger ... war. er hatte es anscheinend nicht nötig kundschaft zu halten. was soll`s.

kopf hoch &quot;mädels&quot;! von denen lassen wir uns das fischen nicht vermiesen.

gruß sandro. :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Juli 2002)

@ Sandro
Solltest Du aber ruhig beim Namen nennen.
Das ist nämlich der einzige weg nicht mehr auf die Schnauze zu fallen (zwar immer nur für die anderen, aber von der info der anderen profitierst Du rückwirkend auch)und es kommt allen zugute wenn dadurch ein Schwarzes Schaf weniger am Markt ist.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum man in Deutschland mit Kritik so zurückhaltend ist. Wenn in England ein &quot;Schrottgerät&quot; Getestet wird steht in allen Zeitschriften das Urteil &quot;Scrott&quot;, in Deutschland steht dann Tolles Design oder ähnlicher nichtssagender Quatsch

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rueganer (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Bitte nach Übersendung von allgemeinen Geschäftsbesdingungen von einigen Kuttern die ich angerufen habe, sind ganze 2 nachgekommen, d.h. sie schickten mir Ihre Prospekte mit Preisen, mehr nicht, sollte ich da einen wunden Punkt erwischt haben? Ich bleibe da aber mal dran, mal sehen wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Kalle25 (9. Juli 2002)

Das mit dem wunden Punkt stimmt offenbar. Bin mal gespannt, wer letztendlich überhaupt mal die AGB´s rausrückt. Wahrscheinlich entsprechen diese dann dem Gesetz und seinen Verordnungen und lässt somit manch Verhalten der Kutterknechteb in einem anderen Licht erstrahlen.


----------



## oliver (31. Juli 2002)

Ich fände es unfair, die ganze Reederei für das Verhalten von Herrn Stengel Senior abzustrafen.
Mirco (Seho) und Heiko (Karoline) machen wirklich einen guten Job. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die 3-Tage-Tour mit der Seho im Oktober.


----------

